# Hypermobility and Ligamentous Laxity



## mumto5

Our son is nearly 4 years old and is undergoing assessments for ASD. He has tho been diagnosed with Hypermobility and Ligamentous Laxity and was wondering if anyone had any ideas where i could get some special needs shoes for him that would support around his ankles abit better than ones you buy off the high street. We have been to clarkes and there wasn't much choice as its mainly shoes and summer sandles. 
thanks in advance


----------



## elsielouise

https://www.gilbert-mellish.co.uk/products/footwear/Piedro/index.php


maybe this will help?


----------



## mumto5

thank you :) the link is a great help!


----------



## elsielouise

You're welcome - also, don't know if you know you may be able to get them on prescription if you see your GP. Worth a try.


----------



## lady3

Hiya. I'm not sure where you live, but if you're in the UK, you should be able to get shoes on prescription from the doctor. We have a child at my school who gets Kickers on prescription, and they're actually pretty cool looking too.


----------



## mummyto3

hey hun just wanbted to say my son was 3 when he was dignosed as hyperbolibe but hes has the syndrome if u wanna chat message me xx


----------



## MissWaiting

hi hun is your son undergoing any physiotherapy if so ask the physio about shoes as they will normaly have a idea on where to get things like that and also i have to say i have hypermobility syndrome :D and i hope that it doesnt give your son to much trouble xxxx


----------



## Shymamma

Hiya mumto5, I am new on here but I saw this and had to reply. I have hypermobility syndrome so if you ever want to talk feel free. I have been diagnosed for 20 years now and hopefully may be able to help you xxx


----------

